# Question about becoming a k9 handler.



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope this question doesn't seem too silly but it's a question I've thought about for a while now. I am a college 

student getting my associates degree in criminal justice after having switched my degree of being a vet tech. So. 

My goal has always been to become one of the very few female k9 officers out there. Now my question is..does 

having any previous experience working with high drive dogs give you any special advantage at getting chosen? 

For example if someone who has done IPO or has done PPD training for quite a while have any advantage over 

the person who has zero experience with high drive dogs? Just curious.....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You might want to run that question by your local PD's K9 unit. Basically what you are asking is "What's the criteria?"


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

We have various law enforcement officers on this forum, they may be able to offer some insight.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

From what I have heard from handler friends, with some departments/levels (county state fed) it can be very political too. Who you know vs what you know. Good luck, would be a dream job to me


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

How handlers are chosen is going to be different depending on the size of the department/program and the potential politics involved.

Having previous experience is always a plus. 

Having an exemplary record as an officer is probably more important. Your verbal and written communication skills are very important. There is quite a bit of extra work that goes along with being a handler. Your training records may come under scrutiny in court. You need to make sound decisions about the safety of your dog and the public on a regular basis.

A good handler is made up of a good cop with the capacity to take on 30% more workload and responsibility who loves the job enough to put up with the negatives that go along with having a K9 partner. 

You may also miss out on classes/training opportunities because you can't be taken out of rotation. Your peers may get promoted ahead of you. Getting time off may be more difficult, particularly in a small department. 

All that being said, bring a handler has been the most rewarding experience of my life and I would definitely choose that path again.

I'm sure the patrol officers will come in here and add or correct me. I was a military handler and LE/MIL trainer. I have no experience as a Law Enforcement handler.

If you choose to pursue this career, concentrate on being the best Officer you can be. Always do your best and pick the hard right over the easy wrong. There really are no short cuts in the working dog world. Being a proficient handler is but a small, and rather easy, part of the whole.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

@Bella99, 

David has given you an excellent response. 

I am currently a K-9 Handler and our units K-9 trainer. IMHO, being a handler is the best job on the Police Department. It is also the most dangerous job a Police Officer can have. 

I did IPO for many years before becoming a K-9 handler and I believe my IPO experience has helped me in my dog handling and training skills. With that said, IPO and LE K-9 handling and training are very different. 

My advice is similar to David's, first you need to be a good cop, hard working with no use of force issues. You need to be respected by your peers and your supervisors. We look at 3 years worth of Performance evals, IA complaints, and have an oral interview board. Then we have a PT test and each prospective handler must get in the bite suit and take downfields from several dogs. The applicant must be able to get knocked down by a K-9 and get back up and continue to work the dog. This eliminates some candidates from the testing process. 

IPO experience will help you handle a dog, but it is not a big factor in the decision making process.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

CometDog said:


> From what I have heard from handler friends, with some departments/levels (county state fed) it can be very political too. Who you know vs what you know. Good luck, *would be a dream job to me *


I think on the surface it sounds like a dream job, but I think there are aspects that could make it a nightmare too. I would most likey become attached and sending the dog in harms way might be difficult in some situations. Even sniffing out drugs can have potential risks. The dogs get punched, kicked, and much much worse, maybe not all the time, but it happens.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Nigel said:


> I think on the surface it sounds like a dream job, but I think there are aspects that could make it a nightmare too. I would most likey become attached and sending the dog in harms way might be difficult in some situations. Even sniffing out drugs can have potential risks. The dogs get punched, kicked, and much much worse, maybe not all the time, but it happens.


It's not the job for everyone, then again being a Police Officer is not the job for everyone. Yup, it is a very dangerous job for both the handler and the dog. My previous K-9, Boomer was punched and kicked a few times while apprehending suspects. It didn't slow him down or deter, quite the opposite it. It enraged him and he fought harder. That dog stepped up a number of times and took the fight out of some very violent individuals. He certainly saved me from being badly hurt more than once and he actually lessened injuries to suspects by gaining compliance so quickly. 

A good K-9 handler absolutely gets attached to their dog. I raised Boomer from a 7 week old pup, trained and donated him to my PD. You don't get much closer to a dog than that. We had some perilous moments together, especially working him on the SWAT team. Part of what made Boomer a great patrol dog and the same with my current dog is their temperament, strength, confidence and ability to react violently when needed with out hesitation. This is why we take so much time to select the right dogs and Lassie would be a terrible patrol dog. 

There are risks when searching cars for narcotics, augmented with the opioid epidemic and fentanyl use. We have had Officers OD after searching a car and a tiny amount of fentanyl was in the air. A K-9 could easily be after as well. We rarely use the dogs to search the interiors of cars of suspected Heroin dealers or users. 

No doubt the job is dangerous for our K-9's, but they perform a very important role in Police work. The dogs keep us safer and keep our citizens safer too. Utilizing a well trained dogs exceptional sense of smell, hearing and eyesight to our advantage definitely keeps us all safe.


----------



## Huckleberrysits (Sep 7, 2018)

Bella99 said:


> My goal has always been to become one of the very few female k9 officers out there. .....


I can't speak on your question as I am not involved in police work (looks like you got some awesome advice here from those that are.) Just wanted to say go girl!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> It's not the job for everyone, then again being a Police Officer is not the job for everyone. Yup, it is a very dangerous job for both the handler and the dog. My previous K-9, Boomer was punched and kicked a few times while apprehending suspects. It didn't slow him down or deter, quite the opposite it. It enraged him and he fought harder. That dog stepped up a number of times and took the fight out of some very violent individuals. He certainly saved me from being badly hurt more than once and he actually lessened injuries to suspects by gaining compliance so quickly.
> 
> A good K-9 handler absolutely gets attached to their dog. I raised Boomer from a 7 week old pup, trained and donated him to my PD. You don't get much closer to a dog than that. We had some perilous moments together, especially working him on the SWAT team. Part of what made Boomer a great patrol dog and the same with my current dog is their temperament, strength, confidence and ability to react violently when needed with out hesitation. This is why we take so much time to select the right dogs and Lassie would be a terrible patrol dog.
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem putting myself in harms way, but my dogs are a different story, I do what I can to keep them safe for the most part. We do take risks, however the outcome is based on the decisions we make and not those of the criminal element trying desperately to evade police. 

When I'm felling 100+ foot trees that weigh thousands of lbs I know where it's going to go and where to place my dogs for safety. You can't make those same "calculations" with people as the risks go up exponentially. The right dog properly trained will most likely go on to lead a full productive life as a K9 and I know a few in our sheriffs department that have recently done just that, but the sad reality is some won't. People need to fully appreciate what the costs are for this type of work for both K9 and handler.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

David Winners said:


> How handlers are chosen is going to be different depending on the size of the department/program and the potential politics involved.
> 
> Having previous experience is always a plus.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your response. Thank you so much


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think David and Slam gave you good insights. Also, there are many good female K9 officers these days, especially in the military. Become a good police officer and supplement this with joining a sport club and learn to handle/read a dog and you will begin laying the foundation for being an attractive candidate in any department.


----------



## MecSecurity (Apr 16, 2020)

Bella99 said:


> I hope this question doesn't seem too silly but it's a question I've thought about for a while now. I am a college
> 
> student getting my associates degree in criminal justice after having switched my degree of being a vet tech. So.
> 
> ...


Yes, you had the advantage of those things. Obedience training is one of the most important lessons in police K9 training.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Bella99 said:


> I hope this question doesn't seem too silly but it's a question I've thought about for a while now. I am a college
> 
> student getting my associates degree in criminal justice after having switched my degree of being a vet tech. So.
> 
> ...


as a long time Schutzhund and K 9 trainer I say go for it test previous high drive dog training is a real advantage I’ve said for a long time K 9 IPO and other high drive dog trading is fun life as K 9 officer is probably life changing. The best femal officer I ever worked with had two distinct personalities. She was a great K 9 handler and probably the best student I ever had she was like two separate individuals She was a superb athlete if I had a football team she would have be number one pick for line backer She was all of 6’ and I never dared ask her weight but there did not seem to be anything too big or too heavy the others handlers sad she was a very serious and formidable opponent in physical training A female John Wayne When she called out an arrest, just he authority was enough to stop you dead in your tracks she had one of the best Mals I ever saw If there is pack leader in dog world she was it yet her dog was like her child. We had an exercise where the handler was in an emergency situation that the dog was going to have to do a building search for an armed suspect the door was to be locked. She had called back up but after driving he big suburban over the curb she and the dog got out snd I want to tell you she hit the door so hard it splintered the frame and the door fell in flat she gave the command then followed the dog A few seconds later there was another crash some yelling and barking She had smashed an interior door open the wrong way then made the simulated arrest of the helper Now this guy was plenty big too but she had his arm almost wrapped around his head dragging him out. It was quite an exercise. Nobody got hurt but it was a demonstration that she was there for a purpose. . She was supposed to wait for back up but the exercise was made to get out of hand so rough play was expected 
The end is that K 9 training is all about obedience You have to connect with your dog. My personal human training was much like above it was hard and bruising on me but never on he dog. You were “ forced” to learn what the dogs were displaying then questioned on each wrong answers es got you a hard smack with willow stick or padded striking baton either hurt. So you learned to pay attention . There were lots of theories passed around but the most important was “ leave the ego at home”. So many think it’s great to be able to catch or handle the dogs in high drive the good trainers don’t do this the work with what the dog is telling them You praise the dog for correctness and good then look at your self and ask what did I do that the dog didn’t understand Correct yourself It’s a lot harder to fix your mistakes in training


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> It's not the job for everyone, then again being a Police Officer is not the job for everyone. Yup, it is a very dangerous job for both the handler and the dog. My previous K-9, Boomer was punched and kicked a few times while apprehending suspects. It didn't slow him down or deter, quite the opposite it. It enraged him and he fought harder. That dog stepped up a number of times and took the fight out of some very violent individuals. He certainly saved me from being badly hurt more than once and he actually lessened injuries to suspects by gaining compliance so quickly.
> 
> A good K-9 handler absolutely gets attached to their dog. I raised Boomer from a 7 week old pup, trained and donated him to my PD. You don't get much closer to a dog than that. We had some perilous moments together, especially working him on the SWAT team. Part of what made Boomer a great patrol dog and the same with my current dog is their temperament, strength, confidence and ability to react violently when needed with out hesitation. This is why we take so much time to select the right dogs and Lassie would be a terrible patrol dog.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with the dangerous my on dog was fully certified K9 patrol dog I wold get a call middle of the night and here we need your dog right away. I would say ok his Leash is on the kennel door just send s certified handler they all know the code words words . We had unique commands for the dogs so there could be multiple handlers I would not sleep the rest of the night worrying about the officer and my dog they only brought him home once with injuries but he healed ok I don’t know if I ever did . Scared me to death taking him to the vet 

as civilian I was not permitted to travel along and reserve officer had not been invented yet.Dog armor was barely even thought about then .


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

thread from 2018


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

And not current info at all.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Bella99 said:


> I hope this question doesn't seem too silly but it's a question I've thought about for a while now. I am a college
> 
> student getting my associates degree in criminal justice after having switched my degree of being a vet tech. So.
> 
> ...


. Ironically probably the best female K 9 officer I had opportunity to work with picture Wonder Woman 6’ no fat female football line backer Deep thunder voice when working Someone you would not be on the wrong side of of in a dark ally probably the best Mal I’ve seen short of military war dog . She took everything dead seriously . We didn’t allow dogs to jump chain link or sharp punted fences instead the officer bent down on all fours and the dog ran up their back to clear a fence . She did this easily then in one smooth motion flipped her self over the fence even with full duty belt two hand guns and AR style rifle And hit the ground running none of the other guys could even come close to this hey used to say she was incredible in the gym too . They said she was the best high speed chase driver she knew the dept rules and didn’t mind correcting if others when they miscued


----------

